# What was your lifting stats?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Getting results keep us motivated so

When you first started lifting what was your lifting stats and what year was it

Bench:

Squat:

Deadlift:

Military press:

and what are your lifting stats now

Bench:

Squat:

Deadlift:

Military press:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

1997

Bench 35k

Squat 60k

Deadlift 70k

2009

Bench 130k

Squat 180k

Deadlift 232.5k

Could have been better if not for many broken bones and other injuries.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

1997

Bench 22k

Squat ?

Deadlift 50k approx

Military press 20k

Now

Bench 200k

Squat ?

Deadlift 200k

Military press 130k


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

2007

bench- 40kg..maybe..

deadlift- 50kg or so

squats- never did

2009

bench- 120

deadlift- 200

squat- 150


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

July 2009

Bench: 50kg

Squat: 120kg

Deadlift: 120kg

December 2009

Bench: 120kg

Squat: 200kg

Deadlift: 240kg


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

*2004*

Bench: 30 kg

Squat: 40 kg - hardly ever did them

Deadlift: 45kg - hardly ever did them

Military press: 5 kg each arm DB Press

*Now*

Bench: 110 kg

Squat: 180 kg - before Bursites in my knee

Deadlift: Cant remember

Military press: 36 Kg each arm DB press


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

coldo thats a very impressive set of results


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

January

Bench: 8kg DBs

Squat: 20kg

Deadlift: never did

December

Bench: 36kg DBs

Squat: 105kg

Deadlift: 150kg


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Im new but this is what I currently lift

Bench 60kg

Squat 110kg

Deadlift 100kg


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember I could bench about 50 kilos on a machine when I was 16.

Can 1rm about 130 now (at 29)


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Was chatting Terry Hollands on another site a while back. First time he tried benching he managed 100 kilos!

Bastard!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

March 09

Dead - 50kg

Bench - 50kg

Squat 40kg

(York set only went up to 50kg)

Dec 09

Dead - 155kg

Bench - ? (dip bw+30kg)

Squat - 137kg


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

A51M said:


> coldo thats a very impressive set of results


Agreed, its amazing how quick you did that.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

When you first started lifting what was your lifting stats and what year was it

Bench: i remember struggling on 50kg

Squat: never done them when i was younger

Deadlift: "

Military press: about 20kg probably

and what are your lifting stats now

Bench: 115kg

Squat: 140kg

Deadlift: 200kg

Military press: 75kg


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

TOBE said:


> When you first started lifting what was your lifting stats and what year was it
> 
> Bench: i remember struggling on 50kg
> 
> ...


Did you regret not doing squats when you was younger mate as i'm just starting and got squats in my routine


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I was weak, now i`m a freak..

Aged 16...

Bench 40kg

Squat 70kg

Deadlift 80kg

Now, aged 30...

Bench 240kg

Squat 340kg

Dead 320kg

All done naturally, except 3g test a week


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Started

Bench: 40kg

Squat: 60kg

Deadlift:nothing

Military press: 20kg

----------------

Now

1rep max.

Bench: 120 kg

Squat: 220kg (ass to the ground 2 days ago)

Deadlift: 240kg

Military press: 90kg.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I was weak, now i`m a freak..
> 
> Bench 240kg


I envy you.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

When you first started lifting what was your lifting stats and what year was it-2008

Bench: 30kg

Squat: 50kg

Deadlift:65kg

Military press:15kg

and what are your lifting stats now-2009

Bench:100kg

Squat:120kg

Deadlift:150kg

Military press:50kg

and can hold my own in a wrestling match against my 6ft3 18 stone nutter of a mate (i'm 5ft8 and 10.5 stone) lol


----------



## andy s (Dec 26, 2009)

stating out.

bench-30kg

squats- 20kg

military press- 10kg

now.

bench- 100kg

squats 80kg

military press- 60kg


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

A51M said:


> coldo thats a very impressive set of results





nlr said:


> Agreed, its amazing how quick you did that.


Cheers. I put it down to n00b gains though. Progress has slowed up dramatically now!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

2003 50kg bench 220kg deadlift 80kg squat all done with poor form i would imagine

2010 no idea i haven't maxed out in a long time i would guess around 180kg bench 340kg deadlift 260kg squat (deep squat)


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 2003 50kg bench *220kg deadlift* 80kg squat all done with poor form i would imagine
> 
> 2010 no idea i haven't maxed out in a long time i would guess around 180kg bench 340kg deadlift 260kg squat (deep squat)


it that a typo? if not , ur saying when u started deadlifting u put 5 plates on each side?

awesome if its true


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> it that a typo? if not , ur saying when u started deadlifting u put 5 plates on each side?
> 
> awesome if its true


 Yep i was 70kg and saw a mate of mine doing deadlifts i had never seen the exercise before so i gave it a go. I kept adding weight until i maxed out at 220kg.......took ages as i kept adding tiny plates to be careful:lol:

TBH i am built like a gorrilla so its not exactly fair


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

2007

Bench 40k

Squat 50k

Deadlift 65k

2010

Bench 120k

Squat 140k

Deadlift 200k


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Started proper lifting 3 years ago, before that i swung a few dumbbells about and cant remember what shoddy weights i was lifting. I dont do military press, so ill put my db shoulder press instead.

2007

bench-50kg

squats- about 50kg

shoulder db press - 16kg dumbbells

deadlifts - didnt do

Now

bench- 140kg 1rm

squats- 140kg 1rm (not done for ages)

shoulder db press - 37.5's for reps

deadlifts - about 190-200kg 1rm at the moment probably. did 200 a while back.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Start: jan 19th

bench - struggled with 30kg

deadlift - 50kg x 1

squat 40kg x 3, poor form.

now,

bench - 80 x 5

deadlift 120 x 3

squat 105 x 5

doing alright for 16 yeards old i guess :lol:


----------



## veux (Apr 2, 2010)

When I started:

Bench 70kgx1

Squat 62kgx3

Deadlift 90kgx5

Military Press 50kgx1

Now

Bench: 95kgx1

Squat: 100kgx3

Deadlift: 150kgx1

Push Press: 70kgx1

About a years progress, which I trained more than on and off.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont really squat or deadlift anymore but my bench has gone from about 50 or 60 to 105 for 1 rep

although its been a few months since i tried 1 rep, i do 10 reps of 80


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Started June 09

Starting weights

Squat: 60kg

Bench: 60kg

Deadlift: 80kg

Standing Military Press: 30kg

Current

Squat: 227.5kg x1

Bench: 152.5kg x1

Deadlift: 240kg x3

Standing Overhead Press: 105kg x1

Still Natty upto this point.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

starting 2006

squat 100kg

bench 70kg

deadlift 140kg

standing press 50kg

now

squat 260kg

bench 190kg

deadlift 280kg

standin press 100kg


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

coldo said:


> July 2009
> 
> Bench: 50kg
> 
> ...


Wow, you have achived in 6 months what it woud take most people a lot longer to do! Nice work.

Started early 2009

Bench - 60Kg

Deads - What are those?!

Squats - As above!

Oct 2010

Bench - 140

Deads - 200

Squats - 180


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

2007

bench 47kg

squat 27kg

deadlift 87kg

seated military press 27kg

(all for a few reps, 7kg barbell)

2010

bench 140kg x 2

squat 140kg x 5

deadlift 220kg x 1

seated military press 80kg x 8

Never been too comfortable doing squats but getting better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

2004

Bench: 80kg

Squat: 100kg

Deadlift: 120kg

MP: not sure

Oct 2010

Bench: 170 touch and go

Squat: 210 kg

Deadlift: 270 kg

MP: 100kg x 6


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jan 2010

Bench: 40kg

Squat: 50kg

Deadlift: 70kg

Military press: 25kg

October 2010

Bench: 120kg

Squat: 150kg

rack pull: 200kg (bottom of rack 14" off floor)

Military press: 75kg


----------



## spartacus_22 (Aug 12, 2010)

Feb 2010

DB Bench: 26kg

Squat: 70kg

Deadlift: 70kg

Military Press: 30kg

Sept 2010

Db Bench 42/Bench 100kg

Squat: 112.5kg

Deadlift: 140kg

Military Press: 62.5kg

All 4x6


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dave_jenks said:


> bench 190kg
> 
> standin press 100kg


 Crazy difference between your bench and your standing press!


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Bench: 30lbs

Squat: the bar

Deadlift: 50 lbs

Military press: the bar

Bench: 105lbs

Squat: 160lbs

Deadlift: 175lbs

Military press: 75lbs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Bench: 30KG

Squat: Didnt Squat

Deadlift: 50KG

Military press: About 20KG Maybe abit more

3 x 8

Bench:90KG

Squat:120KG

Deadlift:120KG

Military press: 50KG

I went to a school gym for the first 2years of training with dumbells only going up to 20KG. Ive been doing squats/deads etc for about 14months now.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Bench:35KG

Squat:50KG

Deadlift: Didn't know what deadlift is 

Bench:135KG

Squat:155KG

Deadlift:150KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

zoco said:


> Bench:35KG
> 
> Squat:50KG
> 
> ...


Nice, up 100KG for Bench/Squat


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Started july last year:

Bench: 50kg

Deadlift: 80kg

Squat: didnt do them

Now

Bench: 120kg

Deadlift: 150kg

Squat: 170kg


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Started March this year but had a lower back injury so just started properly in Oct 2010.

October 2010

*5RM* (after 6 months w/ lower back injury...and still recovering) @ 73kg

Squat 20k

Bench 40k

Deadlift 30k

Shoulder Press 25k

Now @ 76k

*5RM*

Squat 90k

Bench 80k

Deadlift 95k

Shoulder Press 45k

will get there eventually


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

January 2010:

bench: 40kg

squat: 50g

deadlift: 50kg

November 2010:

Bench: 92.5kg

Squat: 140kg

Deadlift: 150kg


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't know my 1 rep maxes but all these stats are for 5 reps.

26th May 2010

Bench: 35kg

Squat: 60kg

Deadlift: 65kg

Military press: 25kg

Today

Bench: 90kg

Squat: 125kg

Deadlift: 160kg

Military press: 65kg

Not too shabby for 6 months training I think.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Not to shabby at all.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

january 2009

Bench: 50 kg

Squat: 80 kg

Deadlift: 102kg

Military press: 40kg

Now

Bench: 120 kg

Squat: 180 kg deep with wraps

Deadlift: 190kg

Military press: 90kg 1


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Hard Trainer said:


> Nice, up 100KG for Bench/Squat


Yea, over a 10 year period of time .I'm a hardgainer


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

2002

bench-90kg

Squat-60kg

Dead-140kg

military press-60kg

2010

Bench 170kg

squat-220kg

deadlift-300kg

milatary press 120kg


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

June/July 2010

Bench 60kg

Squat N/A

Deadlift 80kg

Seated Barbel shoulder press 30kg (smith machine)

Nov 2010

Bench 120kg

squat N/A

Deadlift 160kg

Seated barbel shoulder press 80kg for 5 reps


----------

